# Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2010)

Schon oft stellte ich mir die Frage warum die transportable Version der Echolote so viel teurer ist.
Wenn man immer mit verschiedenen Booten unterwegs ist, braucht man ein transportables Echolot.

Es muss fest stehen und trotzdem schnell auf-und abgebaut sein.

Meine Lösung sieht wie folgt aus.
Ein Echolot für die Festinstallation(weil es billiger ist), einen Werkzeug-Maschinenkoffer(für `n Euro bei Egay) und los geht es.







Er muss hoch genug sein, um die Aufnahme des Echolotes aufzunehmen und trotzdem schliessen.






Zuerst wird der Koffer gecleant.







Dann wird die Halterung mit drei Schrauben befestigt und ein Stück Schaumstofflappen eingeklebt.






Fertig ist die transportable Lösung und billig dazu. Der Koffer lässt sich überall aufklappen und das Gerät ist vor Schlägen geschützt. Wer will kann das Echolot noch extra in ein Täschchen stecken und dann in den Koffer.








Zwei von diesen Batterien passen noch (eine links und eine rechts) mit hinen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Battery-6Volt-Bl...88212636?pt=Kabel_Zubehör&hash=item255dd7c89c


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee, hast du schon testen können wieviele Stunden du mit zwei Batterien hinkommst? Bei z.B. zwei Wochen Urlaub muss man wohl einen Stapel Batterien mitschleppen da man die nicht wieder aufladen kann.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit zwei Batteriesätze vom 12 Volt Akkubohrer? Die könntest du überall wo Stromanschluss ist über Nacht wieder aufladen.
> 
> ...



Die Blockbatterien halten sehr lange.|kopfkrat
An dem FishEasy von meinem Kumpel benutzen wir die Dinger schon ewig. Lass mich schätzen, 10 Ausfahrten a 5 Stunden halten die auf jeden Fall.
Eher mehr.:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Hmm, der Umwelt zuliebe, hau nen 6V oder 12V Bleigelakku rein. 7Ah sollte ein gutes Maß sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Naja, von den Blöcken hat jeder 7,5 Ah.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Blechkate (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Hallo,
bei ebay gibt es laufend gebrauchte Akkus aus z. B. Alarmanlagen. Die gibts für ganz kleines Geld. Man kann sie mit den billigsten Motorrad-Ladegeräten aufladen. Ausserdem haben die Dinger fast keine Selbstentladung. Ich benutze so ein Teil schon seit sechs oder sieben Jahren. Akkus sind im Sinne der Müllvermeidung immer Batterien vorzuziehen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei ebay gibt es laufend gebrauchte Akkus aus z. B. Alarmanlagen. Die gibts für ganz kleines Geld. Man kann sie mit den billigsten Motorrad-Ladegeräten aufladen. Ausserdem haben die Dinger fast keine Selbstentladung. Ich benutze so ein Teil schon seit sechs oder sieben Jahren. Akkus sind im Sinne der Müllvermeidung immer Batterien vorzuziehen.
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Sieben Jahre den selben?

Das wäre natürlich auch billiger.#6


----------



## C.K. (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Musst Du nur mal zwischendurch laden, dann ist alles paletti! 

Tiefentladungen mögen die überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Den Geber hälst du mit der Hand unter Wasser? #c
Der Koffer hat bei ebay 1,- € gekostet... und der Versand? |supergri

Ehrliche Meinung... der Koffer sieht Scheixxe aus :m

Die Akkus oder Batterien werden auch im Koffer hin und her fliegen... nichts gegen selber bauen aber es sollte schon funktionell sein und einigermaßen aussehen.

Nicht böse sein aber Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Du sollst den Koffer nicht durch die Gegend schmeissen.#d 
Wer Geld hat wie Heu, wird auch nicht selber bauen. Von daher ist die Optik zweitrangig.

Und der Geber ist natürlich an der Geberstange, die am Heck des Bootes ins Wasser gehängt wird.

Ein Koffer in dieser Art bewährt sich schon seit einigen Jahren bei meinem Kumpel.


----------



## west1 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meine Lösung sieht wie folgt aus.
> Ein Echolot für die Festinstallation(weil es billiger ist), einen Werkzeug-Maschinenkoffer(für `n Euro bei Egay) und los geht es.


Gute Lösung!#6
Wenn ich nicht schon ein Portable hätte würde ichs mir so wie dus beschrieben hast zusammen bauen.

Hier noch die billige Lösung zur passenden Geberstange.

Man nehme zwei alte Zeltstangen und säge sie passend zur Koffergröße ab.

Eine Stange hab ich an einer Seite im Schraubstock platt gedrückt






Die andere Stange am unteren Ende aufgesägt, zurecht gebogen und Löcher gebohrt. Der Geber ist an dem Teil immer montiert und muss zum Transport oder so nicht abgenommen werden.






Die beiden Stangen werden an der Steckverbindung mit einer Schraube gesichert und das Ganze mittels einer Schraubzwinge am Boot befestigt.






In zwei Minuten ist das Zeugs auf oder abgebaut.

Hier noch alles zusammen im Koffer.






Billig, zweckmäßig, schnell gebaut und das gesparte Geld kann man sonstwo ausgeben. #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Die Idee für die Geberstange ist auch gut.#6#6#6


----------



## psycomico (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Hallo,

die Idee, alles in einem handlichen Köfferchen unter zu bringen, ist super! Hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch mal mein Echolot-Set umgebaut... 
hier mal ein Link

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Na, dass sieht aber mal deutlich besser aus, als der Boschkoffer von der ersten Seite!

http://www.netzangler.de/echolot-fishfinder-portable-umbau/

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na, dass sieht aber mal deutlich besser aus, als der Boschkoffer von der ersten Seite!
> 
> http://www.netzangler.de/echolot-fishfinder-portable-umbau/
> 
> Taxidermist



Ob nun grosser oder kleiner Koffer . . .

Je nach Batterie oder Zubehör, welches da noch rein soll kann man die Koffergrösse variieren.:m

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## xxxtside (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

hätte den innenraum für akku und kabel genutzt und den halter + monitor aussen am koffer befestigt. weil so muss der koffer immer offen bleiben und der akku wird nass bzw im koffer sammelt sich wasser, wenn es regnet...


----------



## Blechkate (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem Eigenbau den Halter des Echolotes auf den Deckel des Koffers geschraubt. So ist der Koffer bei der Benutzung geschlossen und nimmt nicht so viel Platz weg.
Beim Transport steck ich es einfach in die Angeltasche. Macht man bei Festmontage ja auch.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## husky (16. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Hi Zusammen,

hab die Tage auch mein humminbird 728 mit quadrabeam geber bekommen (berichte hierzu folgen sobald wir alles getestet haben) und jetzt haben wir natürlich erstmal ne vernünftige Box gebastelt.

Die box von tinka war ein guter denkanstoß für mich, mir war nur das ausbrechen der vorhandenen stege etc zu doof und hab mir deshalb von festool ne komplett leere box geholt - hab ich bei meinem werkzeuglieferanten für 20€ bekommen - das ist zwar nicht ganz billig aber dafür ist die box extrem stabil und ich hab mir arbeit gespart.

wie man auf den bildern erkennt hsb ich die halterung des bildschirms direkt in die box gebaut und zur stabilität von unten mit einer dibond platte gekontert.
dann noch ein bisschen schaumstoff rein zum schutz für die teile.
Platzmäßig ist es zwar eng aber es geht genau alles rein was muss und das reicht.
unterm strich ist mich die box auf max 25€ materialkosten gekommen und hab ungefähr 5 stunden arbeitszeit mit rumtüfteln etc.

hoffe es gefällt euch.

VG


----------



## Breamhunter (16. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Von der Sache her gar nicht schlecht. 
Aber die Echolothalterung *in* die Kiste gebaut ? 
Hast Du Dir mal überlegt, was Du bei Regen machst ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Von der Sache her gar nicht schlecht.
> Aber die Echolothalterung *in* die Kiste gebaut ?
> Hast Du Dir mal überlegt, was Du bei Regen machst ?




Ja eben drum issa bei mir auch drinnen.

Da klappste den Deckel runter(so dass er auf dem Gerät aufliegt) und schon isses trocken in der Kiste.#6

Wäre der Halter oben drauf, was dann?


----------



## Breamhunter (16. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Der Echolot-Bildschirm selber ist ja wasserdicht, meiner zumindest 
Aber so läuft ja die ganze Kiste voll.
Außerdem muß die Kiste ne ganz schöne Höhe haben, damit man sie mit einsatzbereitem Echolot zuklappen kann. |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Der Echolot-Bildschirm selber ist ja wasserdicht, meiner zumindest



Meiner auch. 
Trotzdem lasse ich das Ding nicht im strömenden Regen stehen, sondern klappe den Deckel runter.



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Aber so läuft ja die ganze Kiste voll.
> Außerdem muß die Kiste ne ganz schöne Höhe haben, damit man sie mit einsatzbereitem Echolot zuklappen kann. |rolleyes



Nicht richtig zu, sondern nur Deckel aufs Gerät geklappt.
Da bleibt schon noch ein Spalt offen. Trotzdem regnet es nur wenig bis gar nicht rein.
Immer noch besser als voll aufs Gerät finde ich.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

hier mal meine variante:

habe einen werkzeugkoffer von meinem dremel genommen.
oben habe ich über die dremel-beschriftung ne kohlefaserplette laminiert.
innen nen akku eingesetzt,und diesen nach aussen durch ein chinchkabel verbunden.
2 löcher durch die kiste gebohrt,die buchse des chinch von innen mit epoxydharz eingeklebt und die stecker der chinchkabel am echolot angelötet und mit nem schrumfschlauch abgedichtet! 
das hat es mir erspart irgendwelche stecker zu kaufen,und sieht auch gut aus!
habe den inneren teil mit schaumstoff abgedichtet.somit wackelt das echolot nicht im koffer,und ist optimal beim transport geschützt.
der halter befindet sich auf dem kasten,da das echolot wasserdicht ist.

























Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Hmmm, Sicherung am Akku vergessen und Chinchkabel als Versorgungsleitung ... na ja. 
Aber sonst ganz nett.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

sicherung ist auf der seite vom echolot.
was das kabel betrifft,für den fluss sollte es doch reichen?
es funktioniert zumindest einwandfrei!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Albino (18. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hmmm, Sicherung am Akku vergessen und Chinchkabel als Versorgungsleitung ... na ja.
> Aber sonst ganz nett.




Moin

Warum is denn ein Chinchkabel nicht so gut geeignet?Ich finde die Idee eigendlich nicht so schlecht schaut schön sauber aus.

Mfg Albino#h


----------



## DerSimon (18. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Wüsste ich auch gerne??
Habe auch in meine Kiste Chinchkabel eingebaut. Habe es zwar erst einmal getestet aber keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

Weil die Cinchverbinder auf max. 0,5A ausgelegt sind (die guten vertragen sicher mehr, aber bei den Billigteilen...). 
Zudem ist der Kabelquerschnitt extrem gering (bei den Originalaudiokabeln).
Wenn man sich selbst die Buchsen anlötet sollte es kein Problem sein einen entsprechend dicken Querschnitt zu wählen. Also einfach zwei Cinchbuchsen für Zentraleinbau kaufen, anständiges Kabel dran, dann passt das.

Zur Sicherung, die gehört so nahe wie möglich an den Akku. Denn sie soll ja nicht das Echolot schützen, sondern dient als Leitungsschutz. D.h. wenn du die Leitung irgendwo vor dem Akku kurzschließt, soll die Sicherung durchbrennen. In deinem Fall ist aber das komplette Stück zwischen Echolot und Akku ungeschützt. Im Kurchschlussfall brennt dir also das Kabel ab (bester Fall) oder der Akku fängt an zu kochen (schlechtester Fall). Man sollte nicht unterschätzen wieviel Strom so ein Akku liefern kann.

Klar klappt das alles, aber es ist doch auch nicht mehr Arbeit es anständig zu machen.


----------



## husky (26. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

hi,

wie tinka schon sagt klappe ich bei regen einfach den deckel zu und das wasser läuft hinten runter. ich hab absichtlich alles IN die box gebaut damit beim transport alles geschütze ist und man alles in einem hat.

das ist auch das einzige was mir an der "dremelbox" nicht so gefällt, kabel, geber usw. transportierst du dann extra, oder hast du den rest fest verbaut.

vg


----------



## Stxkx1978 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot "portable" selbstgemacht*

der rest hängt alles an der geberstange.das kabel habe ich mit klettbändern versehen,so das es immer fixiert ist!
werde beim konrad ne andere steckverbindung holen,und die sicherung noch an die batterie legen!(wie vorgeschlagen wurde)

mache mir bei regen keine sorgen ums gerät,ist ja "wasserdicht" ausgelegt.was mir nur gedanken bereitet ist die sonneneinstrahlung.da könnte die lösung mit klappe drüber von vorteil sein!


gruss
Daniel


----------

